# Urgent PC (PTNS) vs. Kegel8



## Samuel99 (Aug 9, 2018)

{I repeated this post because I thought my first post wasn't in right category}

Hello pals
I'm a 21 male patient who had car accident 6 years ago 
I have incontinence since then both in urine and feces, urologist doctor diagnosed it as OAB(overactive bladder).
I have been through vary medications ((I can't mention them all as I don't remember all the names)).
I have done exercises, gym things, physiotherapies including biofeedback for a month.. but still I'm with this incontinence and I no longer have accuracy if my pelvic muscles are so weak or not

I have read about PTNS for months now, and I got really interested in it. PTNS is Percutaneous Tibial Nerve Stimulation by using needle and electric device, trusted device is Urgent PC. But unfortunately I can't get in hand with any rehabilitation center which could supply this new therapy for patients
So I was thinking about getting the device by delivery .
But now I got confused with other device called kegel8 (which also claims to apply tibial nerve stimulation , also sacral nerve stimulation, but without using of needles).
There are two kegel8 products which have taken my attention, kegel8 ultra for women and kegel8 V for men.
I know it's more logic to choose kegel8 V as it's for men, but I don't know if kegel8 ultra was a better one

So I wanted to ask you guys, has anyone used these therapies? How did they effect? Can you help me in my decision to choose PTNS or one of kegel8 products(which one of the kegel8 products)?

I appreciate it all
Best wishes ^_^


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a Kegel8 for men so I tried this out for you over the past few days. It has seemed to have tightened things up in terms of my EAS, so that's good. I don't have much faecal incontinence though, so I don't know if it will help you. I think it may be worth a try. I can definitely tell that PTNS is affecting my pelvic region, because if I overuse it, I can feel it in my colon. I think I will keep using it and see how things go.

I have this other device called an ICES device and it was hardly doing anything when I tried using it for PTNS. The Kegel8 has been much better. I think the ICES just isn't designed for that.


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

Update: this has helped hugely with incomplete evacuation. I had to constantly wipe after going to the toilet but now I only have to wipe once or twice.

So thank you to Samuel for starting this thread, otherwise I might not have tried kegel8 for PTNS.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Is this the one you stick up your bum?


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Im confused, what did you end up using to help with your incomplete evacuation?


----------



## Samuel99 (Aug 9, 2018)

You're welcome 
I'm really so much happy that I was helpful here .

I should definitely get kegel8 V for men, I asked the company and they told me that Kegel8 Ultra is only been tested on female and can't judge if it's useful for men or not, though it has more programs than Kegal8 V but isn't the right one so.
Now the only problem is I can't get the device easily so I have to wait for it unfortunately

Black Smith, have you tried Urgent PC product (the device with needle that's applied on tibial nerve in foot to stimulate Tibial nerve) ?

I have read an article on kegel8 website that has this paragraph:
{A study carried out by Glasgow Caledonian University revealed that 48-68% of patients treated via transcutaneous (external stimulation) PTNS saw a marked improvement or cure of their bladder irregularities. This is in contrast to the 60-80% success rate for treating Overactive Bladder using the subcutaneous method (use of a needle stimulator). The study suggests that transcutaneous PTNS has a positive impact and an overall reduction in bladder weakness symptoms, supporting its use as a first line intervention.} 
It shows that Urgent PC device would be more effective than kegel8 ! 
But I can only hope for Kegel8 now as that's the most that I can ask for


----------



## Samuel99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Edit :
*Black Hamster (not black Smith, sorry for the spelling)

mantaray , kegel8 V has two applications, pad on skin or anal probe 
Other kegel8 products which are for female have other applications


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Core, abs, gluteal and pelvic floor excercises have the same effect as kegel8 if performed constantly


----------



## Samuel99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you Pockerface I'll look at them all

I currently do some 6 pack abs exercises (it's been more than a week now). Is there a video or article that mix them all together special for our case ?


----------

